
Ask HN: How likely is it quantum computers will become “real” consumer devices? - andrewstuart
And if yes, in what time frame?<p>Or are they more of a fusion energy type thing - always 50 years away.
======
jonbaer
They are probably too dangerous to be out in the public as consumer devices if
certain cryptographic realms are not updated to using post-quantum techniques.
I am sure that will be up for debate soon.

------
onion2k
According to D-Wave you can already buy one.

------
kleer001
there is much work to be done before quantum computers hit the market

